# Airflow Trike ID



## rustyrelicks (Apr 11, 2018)

Can anyone ID the manufacture of this airflow tricycle ? It's big, stands about 32" tall, has 20" front wheel and 11" rear wheels. I'm guessing mid to late 30's. Also looking for an original seat and pedals if anyone knows of a parts source. Thanks !


----------



## bike (Apr 11, 2018)

sold as bf goodrich....... mid 30s


----------



## catfish (Apr 11, 2018)

That is cool!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 11, 2018)

catfish said:


> That is cool!



YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 11, 2018)

bike said:


> sold as bf goodrich....... mid 30s




Yep... Great find, LOVE it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 11, 2018)

It may have been sold as a BFG but anyone know who manufactured it ?


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 11, 2018)

rustyrelicks said:


> It may have been sold as a BFG but anyone know who manufactured it ?




Steelcraft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikerbluz (Apr 12, 2018)

That dude is awesome!


----------



## ridingtoy (Apr 13, 2018)

Oldbikes said:


> Steelcraft
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Steelcraft was a line of children's vehicles produced by Murray Ohio for many years.

Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Apr 30, 2018)

Great find!


----------



## 123totalpack (Jul 28, 2018)

Great find!!!


----------



## stoney (Jul 28, 2018)

Nice find, it has a great look.


----------

